
Show HN: Import Balsamiq Mockups into CanvasFlip using this simple interface - vipul4vb
http://canvasflip.com/balsamiq-and-canvasflip-utility-tool.php
======
brudgers
Previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11377340](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11377340)

Curious as to what has changed in the last two months.

